# Brown or not?



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi evryone, 
i'm not sure about this color,brown or what else colud be?I had 2 same color bird last year from different parents,1st rec red dilute hen x blue bronz cock,
2nd both blue bronz..


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.kephost.com/view3.php?filename=btzxuv6y51q3dew57dp6.jpg


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

to me looks ash red t-check, but i could be wrong, its a special breed so it could have a different name for the color.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I can only see one bird, It is not ash red - this can be ruled out due to the tail bar, I would say Blue or Brown T Check Indigo. Flights look Brownish but can't tell for sure on my monitor


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

i'd say silver check(dilute blue check) with modena bronze. but I've never had more then a couple pair at a time and that was years ago so I could be wrong.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought it looked dilute at first too but if it was the bronze would appear sulphur. It has a distorted tail bar which is consistent with Indigo, The silver look in the flights and tail is what makes me thing it is a brown Indigo. But could be my monitor and could infact be blue.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

If it was indigo there would be no tail bar. It looks brown check with modena bronze to me.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

tmaas said:


> If it was indigo there would be no tail bar. It looks brown check with modena bronze to me.


Brown Check with Modena bronze is probably most likely. I thought the tail bar with Indigos varied slightly for some reason from distorted to not there at all, Guess I was wrong.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Just checked Rons website, He has some het Indigos with distorted tail bars

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/blueindigo.html
Third pic on the page


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

tmaas said:


> If it was indigo there would be no tail bar. It looks brown check with modena bronze to me.


I agree, Brown check with modena bronze and smoky also.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I have a homer hen looking very much like this one, she is brown indigo. I still mistake her for an ash-red when I don't look at the tail.

Look at the amount of bleaching in the flights - definitely brown! It could be a brown with modena bronze as well, but I think the tail bar looks like there is indigo influence.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I checked the flights on a PC rather than the (not so clear) laptop and agree definetly brown, Could be Modena bronze I agree for sure, but still got my money on Indigo.


----------



## ntama (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------

